# FIFA 09 - wont open game



## frings (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all, i really hope someone will be able to help me on this one.

I bought FIFA 09 for PC online in mid-December. Because of a slow internet connection it took until the 3rd of January to completely download all 5.5 GB of data. I had a problem extracting the file so asked EA support but they have only just replied and i dont really want to have to wait any longer before i eventually get to play the game. It installed fine but when i double click the icon to run it all i get is an error report. I have tried running it from the root folder in program files and the shortcut on desktop; both produce the same result.

I dont know what to do in order for it to work now. I have played every FIFA since FIFA 2001 on my PC and all have worked fine. FIFA 08 worked fine on my PC. So i dont think it will be that my laptop is incompatible (i hope not anyway). I did buy FIFA Manager 08 last year but that wouldnt work on my computer because of my graphics card, which was gutting. Its not an old laptop - bought new in 2006. Can anyone help or other suggestions?

Thanks,
Lee.

EDIT:

My video card is ATI MOBILITY RADEON Xpress 200 Series. 
Main driver: ati2dvag.dll
Version: 6.14.0010.6561

EDIT 2:

This is my info from DXDIAG:









This is the minimum requirements for the game:


----------



## frings (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just been on canyourunit.com and searched for FIFA 08 and FIFA 09: I can run neither, the only fail being my video card on each. I am sick of this video card being unsatisfactory for games, i want to buy a new one but i dont know what to buy. Can someone recommend a good video card that will allow me to play FIFA 09? Can you buy external video cards?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

your video card is the problem, the X200 is quite slow to be able to run Fifa 09, it recommands a higher graphic card.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
You're using a laptop, so that makes upgrading virtually impossible.

I do remember a while back some external GPU's being avaliable. But I'm pretty sure they never really took off. Too many problems (and too expensive).


----------



## frings (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess i'm out of luck. I contacted EA support to arrange a refund. Its a shame cus' all the other FIFA's have worked on my laptop, its the only game i play.


----------

